# I just got myself a Green Terror :D



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

About 1.5" long, in my unlighted 10 gallon tank. He will be there about 2-4 weeks, and then move in with my Oscar, Firemouth, and Convict in a 125 gallon tank 

I know that their growth rate is slower than most neotropical cichlids, but what about the time it takes for their fins to grow back? Most all of his fins have some little tears, from being in a small tank with 12 Firemouths! So I was just wandering what I could give to him, that would help speed the time it takes for his fins to grow back?


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

These guys often look like **** when you buy them as juvies. They're stuck in with other bigger species and get picked on. GTs, IME, heal very fast. I wouldn't give him/her anything. I'd let it heal naturally. In a 3-7 days, depending on how much damage, it should be gone. Make sure the water quality is good and really clean. It's in a small tank, so I'd do frequent 50% changes (especially if the tank isn't cycled). Bi-weekly would be good.

There are some medications you can get to encourage fin growth, but you don't need it. It's a new fish assimilating a new environment--I wouldn't use chemicals at this point, especially for something cosmetic. Now, if the fins are almost completely gone (nipped off entirely) to the point where it has difficulty moving, I might think about it.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh ya, the 10 gallon is cycled. And he wasn't as bad as a lot of the GTs I've seen in tanks! He is actually starting to get his orange stripes on the fins 

And alright! I guess just water changes will help that! I need a sink adapter for my hose :/ too bad my sink is really hard to find an adapter for!


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

My GT looks to provoke my male Con...she gets nips in her anal fin for her trouble. Sometimes it's large chunks, but it always heals in like 2 days.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

toume said:


> These guys often look like #%$& when you buy them as juvies. They're stuck in with other bigger species and get picked on.


At the Petco nearest me, Green terrors are housed with convicts. At Petsmart, Jacks and terrors share a tank.

Off topic, but when bought my small, juvenile convict that was housed with at least 6 huge blood parrots, the LFS worker asked me what size tank I was planning to house him in. I replied that I plan on putting him in a goldfish bowl!  Nevertheless, the LFS worker just looked at me weird and sold it to me anyway.


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Haha I know! You can say anything XD hahaha and I like how petco doesn't idea you....being 17 sucks :/


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

scarhbar said:


> Haha I know! You can say anything XD hahaha and I like how petco doesn't idea you....being 17 sucks :/


IDK, I would give almost anything to be 17 again. And, I overheard a conversation between a Petsmart employee and a customer, they were discussing aeration in aquariums. The LFS worker said every single aqaurium needs an air source; a stone or something that makes bubbles, so that the fish can breathe. I'm surprised she knew that much. But almost every single aquarium I've had, the hang on back filter provided enough water agitation to suffice.

At Petco I habitually speak to the fish employees. They are not all stupid, and some do know some things. :wink:


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Elijah said:


> toume said:
> 
> 
> > These guys often look like #%$& when you buy them as juvies. They're stuck in with other bigger species and get picked on.
> ...


I saw a GT housed with Bumblees (crabro) and Kenyis. Not sure how the aggression compares, but one lone terror verse a pack of Africans. . .looks REALLY bad!


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

toume said:


> Elijah said:
> 
> 
> > toume said:
> ...


For the africans haha. Jk 

And yes, petco is definitely more knowlegable out of the two around here. Petsmart is just tryin to sell stuff :/


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

IME, Africans can be vicious towards other world cichlids. I had to return my 2 Africans to the LFS because they were relentlessly harassing my convict.


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Elijah said:


> IME, Africans can be vicious towards other world cichlids. I had to return my 2 Africans to the LFS because they were relentlessly harassing my convict.


I think it really depends on the specific species involved, on both sides. And there are variations within species to consider. . .For e.g. the Convict in my 55 keeps my GT at bay (who's twice his size), but the other male is a chump.

If we're talking about certain Mbuna (for the African side), like the Crabro (bumblebee)--they're terrors. Tank killers really, unless given the right environment.

And when it comes to animals, we can only expect so much of their behavior based on what most commonly happens. There are always outliers that mess up everything 

My GT is such a sweet baby. Really personable. When I pass by her tank, she immediately zooms over. She wiggles like a begging goldfish!


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

So far, my GT. Just hides. In a fake little cave I got him. I think I am doing something wrong when introduice fish, because all of mine are shy for months :/ I give them plenty of caves, and good food, and I usually leave the lights dim or not on at all sometimes. Like my Oscar i've had for 4 months. He is still so shy! Ugh ...  depressing.

Well at least my Gold Sev, German Blue Rams, and Angels love me  and my Senegal! Never seen one so friendly! New tankmate


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

Hm...the fish needs to learn that you = food. Once they learn that, they start to beg, at least IME. Some fish take longer to settle in and assimilate to the new tank too. Depending on how gross the previous tank was, they might take longer. I believe this GT was crammed in a small tank right? He/She might be scared to suddenly have a larger/appropriate-sized tank.

What else is in there with it?

How do you introduce them?


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Well not much. I tried doing the whole food equals owner thing, and the fish still would rather hide than eat :/ I waited like 5 days before I fed them! My oscar still just hid under a piece of driftwood :/ and to acclimate the fish, I usually float the bag for 15-20 minutes, the scoop some into the bag, and wait abother 15 minutes. I've done this with all fish, and certain ones like me! Like my Oscar doesn't, but the gold Severum in the same tank begs for food!


----------



## toume (Oct 7, 2010)

So what's in the tank with the GT?


----------



## scarhbar (Feb 17, 2011)

Just a little Oscar, but I am returning him tomorrow :/ I am going to Overstock my tank a little, with smaller CA/SA like Firemouths, and Convicts, so that way I can reduce territorial aggression a little


----------

